# اللهجة المصرية: حرف الجيم



## jawad-dawdi

ما سبب نطق المصريين لحرف الجيم كافا مثلّثة​


----------



## ahmedcowon

معظم اللغات السامية مثل العبرية والآرامية تنطق حرف الـ"ج" تماما كما في اللهجة المصرية


وهذا النطق أيضا موجود في مناطق كثيرة باليمن وأعتقد أنه انتقل لمصر عن طريق القبائل العربية اليمنية

والجيم المصرية مستخدمة فقط في مناطق (القاهرة والإسكندرية وقناة السويس وبعض أجزاء دلتا النيل) في حين أن باقي مناطق مصر مثل (الصعيد وسيناء وبعض أرياف الدلتا) تُنطق فيها الجيم مثل باقي البلدان العربية ودائما يرتبط تغير نطق حرف القاف بتغير نطق حرف الجيم

أيضا المصريون في الغالب يكتبون الجيم الفصحى بـ3 نقاط "چ" لتمييزها عن الجيم المصرية


----------



## إسكندراني

إلا أنهم ينطقون الجيم المثلثة بشكل خاطئ أيضا فتكون كالجي الفرنسية مثلا
Je , Jean
والصحيح مختلف فهو مثلا (جعل)ـ
Dja3al
وليس
ja3al
توجد مقالة في الويكيبيديا عن هذا الموضوع


----------

